# Land of the lost 1974



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Sleestak, pylon and base with Grumpy coming soon.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Grumpy!!!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I used to love that show when I was a kid. The new movie... not so much. It sucked. Cool figure kit !


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I have never even considered a kit from LOTL being done. Wow.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Xenodyssey said:


> I have never even considered a kit from LOTL being done. Wow.


Really?
I've had this one for years.
Cave Dweller

I am intrigued by this one too.
Waiting to see the whole thing, and find out how big, and how much.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

TAY666 said:


> Really?
> I've had this one for years.
> Cave Dweller
> 
> ...



Both sculpts look very good. However both are missing the wonderful crossbows that shot arrows over 3 feet away with unerring accuracy! That's what made the Sleestaks so scary!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

TAY666 said:


> Really?
> I've had this one for years.
> Cave Dweller



Ooh! Is that still available anywhere?


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Grumpy ! :surprise:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

What scale is the sleestak and base? (the Larson one. Not the old figure).


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

ClubTepes said:


> What scale is the sleestak and base? (the Larson one. Not the old figure).



The Sleetak is 1/35 scale 3" tall and the base is 18" wide.


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

Frist casting of Grumpy.


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

What do you all think of it ?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

LOSTlostlostlost...


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS (Nov 15, 2013)

New Pylon lighting up the crystals.


----------

